# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Die Rennstrecke von Buriram

## schiene

Im März gab es dort schon einen WM-Lauf der Superbike welcher ausverkauft war..
Für 2017 ist ein WM Rennen gelant.
mehr dazu gibts hier:
http://www.speedweek.com/motogp/news...ann-Tilke.html

----------


## schiene

hier ein Bild der Rennstrecke

Quelle:
http://www.inspirepattaya.com/lifest...-october-2014/

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Da hat _uns Uwe_ gerade mal 40 km dorthin, zur Rennstrecke!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Aber fahrn lassns eam durt net - er kann höchstens an fahrn lassn.  ::

----------


## schiene

> .
> Da hat _uns Uwe_ gerade mal 40 km dorthin, zur Rennstrecke!


Die Rennstrecke ist unweit vom Stadion wo ich schon paar mal war.Ich werde mir die Strecke jetzt im Juni mal anschauen.Rennen sind zu dieser Zeit leider nicht.

----------


## schiene

Vom 31.07. - 02.08.2015 findet auf dem Chang International Circuit in Buriram die Runden 7 und 8 des Porsche Carrera Cups Asia statt.
Der letzt Porsche Cup Asia wurde in Thailand vor über einem Jahrzehnt auf dem Bira Circuit bei Pattaya ausgetragen.

----------


## schiene

*Termine für 2016*

08. – 10.01. 2016 - 3 Hours of Buriram -  Asian Le Mans Series 

11. - 13.03.2016   - 2.WM Motorradlauf

11. – 12.06. 2016 -  TCR Asia Series 

08. – 10.07. 2016 -  Porsche Carrera Cup Asia TBC 

16. – 17.07 2016  -  Audi R8 LMS Cup 

08. – 09.10. 2016 -  Super GT TBC 

28  – 30.10. 2016  -  TCR International Series TBC 

04  – 06.11. 2016  -  FIA WTCC Race of Thailand - FIA World Touring Car Championship TBC

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Bekannter von mir, der in Surin wohnt, war sicher letztes Wochenende dort um die Motorrad-Rennen zu sehen. Fährt selber ein Bike und ein großer Fan von solchen Ereignissen des Motorsports. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich an ihn erinnern, als er noch im Isaan-Forum von Johann schrieb unter Franky.

----------

